# 1984 ZX300 Non-turbo Electrical



## TonyScearce (Oct 25, 2010)

This is driving me nuts! RH turn signals do nothing. Appear to be shorted to ground. LH works. Fried the flasher. Here's the clincher: when I turn left into the driveway (as soon as the left front wheel has weight on it, or turn hard right driving it, the inside light overhead comes on, then dims as is normal. This would make me think there's a short on the driver side, but the G/R wires for the RH signals only run on the passenger side of the little bullet. Left side headlight goes out when I hit the high beams. I put an 8-gauge ground from the engine to the frame to the battery, but no help, so I removed that. Put in a new light switch.

I would appreciate ANY ideas. I'm no automotive dummy, but I don't have time to dedicate to this right now.....


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

someone else had some elec gremlins not to long ago with there 300zx... turned out to be the multifunction switch... maybe your problem lies there?


----------

